# Baden-Württemberg Nachtangelverbot: Hintergrundgespräch mit Reinhold Gall (SPD)



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

Redaktionell







*Baden-Württemberg Nachtangelverbot: Hintergrundgespräch mit Reinhold Gall (SPD)​*


Angelpolitik hat mich zurück in die Gemeinde verschlagen, in der ich aufgewachsen bin.

Und zwar - da mache ich platt Werbung für einen geschätzten Kollegen - in die Traube in Eichelberg bei Martin und Ute Frisch 
Schwäbische Gastlichkeit, erstklassige Küche und Genuss  ist garantiert





Getroffen habe ich mich dort, weil ich nach der Rede von Reinhold Gall im Landtag in Stuttgart zum Thema Nachtangelverbot und einfacheres Angeln für Kinder um ein Hintergrundgespräch für ein Videointerview zu Angeln und Anglern in Baden-Württemberg gebeten und ihn da getroffen habe.  Denn er stammt aus der gleichen Gemeinde Obersulm, in der ich aufgewachsen bin.

Das Landtagsvideo, Reinhold Gall ab  Minute 1.20.40

Der Ex-Innenminister Reinhold Gall (Grün-Rot) von der SPD ist nun derjenige, der jetzt bei der SPD in der Opposition für den Ländlichen Raum, damit auch für Jagd, Fischerei und Angeln zuständig ist.

Nachdem sich die SPD weder in Baden-Württemberg (Aberkennung Ehrenpreis SPD B-W) noch bei der Antwort zum Wahlprüfstein der SPD zur Bundestagswahl mit Ruhm bekleckert hatte, war die Rede von Reinhold Gall  im Parlament doch erfrischend anglerfreundlich.

Zum Thema "Kinderangeln" am Schluss der Rede:
 "Solange die Kinder größer sind als der Fisch"....

Grund für mich nachzuhaken und abzuchecken, was da auf einmal in der SPD läuft. 

Diese Info hier im Vorfeld zum geplanten Videointerview:
*Seine Rede im Parlament in Stuttgart gibt die jetzt abgestimmte Meinung der Fraktion der SPD wieder.*
Man könne sich bei guten Argumenten ja auch weiter entwickeln.

Wir werden uns zu weiteren angelpolitischen Gesprächen treffen und dabei dann das Videointerview machen.




Rechts Reinhold Gall

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. August 2017)

*AW: Baden-Württemberg Nachtangelverbot: Hintergrundgespräch mit Reinhold Gall (SPD)*

man oh man, Du wirtst immer fetter|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Baden-Württemberg Nachtangelverbot: Hintergrundgespräch mit Reinhold Gall (SPD)*

der Fluch des Nichtrauchens......


----------



## Ørret (3. August 2017)

*AW: Baden-Württemberg Nachtangelverbot: Hintergrundgespräch mit Reinhold Gall (SPD)*

Das ist alles sexuelle Schwungmasse und kein Fett, antworte ich immer ,wenn mir einer sagt ich wäre fett geworden


----------



## Kochtopf (3. August 2017)

*AW: Baden-Württemberg Nachtangelverbot: Hintergrundgespräch mit Reinhold Gall (SPD)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> der Fluch des Nichtrauchens......



Man wird nicht vom Nichtrauchen sondern von Fressen dick


----------



## kati48268 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Baden-Württemberg Nachtangelverbot: Hintergrundgespräch mit Reinhold Gall (SPD)*

Es ist ein Kreuz mit den Parteien, erst recht mit den Sozen.

Sobald in Opposition, werben sie um Anglerstimmen ...oder, ich nenn es mal freundlicher: 
finden sie den Bezug zu normalen Menschen mit bodenständigen Interessen wie Angeln wieder.
Aber kaum im Amt, spielt dies nur noch eine untergeordnete Rolle, die in Koalitionsverhandlungen auch problemlos für irgendein anderes Entgegenkommen geopfert werden kann.
So war es mit der SPD, so ist es mit der CDU.

Es ist trotzdem richtig, den Draht zu behalten, bzw. immer wieder neu zu suchen, denn wenn sich irgendwann etwas zum Positiveren ändern soll, braucht man auch die Mehrfach-Verbieger.
Deswegen nützt allein Meckern über Politik & Parteien gar nichts.

Halbwegs OT:
Hast du ihm das Heldenstück seiner Bundespartei, die hingerotzte Antwort zu dem Wahlprüfstein unter die Nase gehalten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Baden-Württemberg Nachtangelverbot: Hintergrundgespräch mit Reinhold Gall (SPD)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Halbwegs OT:
> Hast du ihm das Heldenstück seiner Bundespartei, die hingerotzte Antwort zu dem Wahlprüfstein unter die Nase gehalten?


Und einiges mehr...
Inkl. Video Linkenheim (dass er mal Stimmung mitkriegen kann)
Lass ich mir doch nicht entgehen


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (3. August 2017)

*AW: Baden-Württemberg Nachtangelverbot: Hintergrundgespräch mit Reinhold Gall (SPD)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sobald in Opposition, werben sie um Anglerstimmen ...oder, ich nenn es mal freundlicher:
> finden sie den Bezug zu normalen Menschen mit bodenständigen Interessen wie Angeln wieder.
> Aber kaum im Amt, spielt dies nur noch eine untergeordnete Rolle, die in Koalitionsverhandlungen auch problemlos für irgendein anderes Entgegenkommen geopfert werden kann.
> So war es mit der SPD, so ist es mit der CDU.



Gut geschrieben, ganz viel Wahrheit drin. Weder SPD, noch Linke oder Grüne sind uns Anglern, Jägern und Landwirten positiv gesonnen. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen einzelner Mitglieder, die aber eh nichts bewirken können, arbeiten diese drei Parteien insgesamt alle gegen "uns". Geht gar nicht...

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Baden-Württemberg Nachtangelverbot: Hintergrundgespräch mit Reinhold Gall (SPD)*

Ich wills mal so sagen:
Bisher war es so:
GRÜNE schwingen den Taktstock, wedeln mit dem Nasenring - und sowohl CDU wie SPD tanzten willig danach ...

Ob glaubhaft gemacht werden kann, dass hier tatsächlich eine substantielle und glaubhafte Änderung pro Angler und Menschen und contra GRÜNE und Schützer statt gefunden hat, müsst ihr dann selber nach dem Video beurteilen..


----------



## willmalwassagen (6. August 2017)

*AW: Baden-Württemberg Nachtangelverbot: Hintergrundgespräch mit Reinhold Gall (SPD)*

Wir haben bisher immer versäumt der Politik klar zu machen, dass wir ein vernünftiger und verlässlicher Partner, auf einer Gesetzesgrundlage im Naturschutz sind. Keine Idealisten, keine Sektierer, eher Pragmatiker.
Mit wir meine ich alle die, die Anglervertreter wählen die nicht wirklich wissen was sie tun oder tun sollen.
Bei Nabu oder BUND sitzen unangenehme Zeitgenossen die der Politik klarmachen was sie wollen. Damit kann ein Politiker umgehen und Kompromisse schliessen.
Angler haben 3 Forderungen, C&R, Kormoran erschießen und ein 3. fällt mir nur für BW ein.
Auch wenn das alles Sinn machen sollte, da fragt sich der Politiker, was habe ich davon?
Nur Stress mit der Opposition, Stress mit den Grünen egal ob Koalition oder Opposition. Stress mit allem was sich Naturschutz oder Tierschutz nennt.
Vieleicht sollte man da mal ansetzen um mit Politikern zusammen zu arbeiten. Sagt einer der Momentan ohne Ende Stress mit der Politik hat, aber die Probleme lösen wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Baden-Württemberg Nachtangelverbot: Hintergrundgespräch mit Reinhold Gall (SPD)*

Wird bei den Sozen schwer, die sich halt an GRÜNE klammern (müssen) als bevorzugter Koalitionspartner.
Kriegt man in allen Gesprächen immer wieder mit..
Zudem ist das alles kein Thema bei der SPD, ausser es wird mit Gewalt hineingetragen..

Und in der Opposition/vor Wahlen redet man dann auch leichter pro Angler, als wenn man nachher MIT Grünen das Nachtangleverbot abschaffen soll (siehe SPD (Ehrenpreis), siehe CDU jetzt)..

Da brauchts nun konzeptionelle Arbeit über der Aufbau persönlicher Beziehungen.


----------



## gründler (6. August 2017)

*AW: Baden-Württemberg Nachtangelverbot: Hintergrundgespräch mit Reinhold Gall (SPD)*

Vielreicht braucht ihr auch nen paar die wie gerade in NDS die Seiten wechseln und somit Neuwahlen usw usw.

Gestern jedenfalls ging ein großes Jauchzen durch NDS......

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Baden-Württemberg Nachtangelverbot: Hintergrundgespräch mit Reinhold Gall (SPD)*

Das glaub ich gerne mit dem Juchzen - bei uns ist die Mehrheit aber etwas größer, eine(r) reicht da (leider) nicht...
:-(


----------

